
U.S. Student Freed by North Korea in a Coma Has Died at 22 - rl12345
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-06-19/urgent-us-student-freed-by-north-korea-in-a-coma-has-died-at-22
======
Upvoter33
How sad. And how sad to those who blame him. No one should lose their life
over a simple mistake.

------
valbaca
> Young Pioneer Tours described itself as providing "budget tours to
> destinations your mother would rather you stayed away from."

WTF. Why would that be your ad-line?

~~~
yongjik
Well, to be fair, my mom would probably want me to stay away from Antarctica,
the Himalayas, LEO, and the entire Africa and Middle East, so there's that.
(Not that I'm visiting any of these places. I have a boring life.)

